# كورس حريق فيديو الكورس ده هايفيد الي حابب يشوف shop drawing



## hammo_beeh (2 فبراير 2017)

*
كورس حريق (فيديو) 
*
*الكورس ده هايفيد الي حابب يشوف SHOP DRAWING 
*
*الكورس بيفتح مشاريع كتالوجات وبيعلم توزيع الرشاشان واصول الرسم 


fire fighting course - lecture 1

https://www.file-upload.com/lbzx47kts6ze

fire fighting course - lecture 2

https://www.file-upload.com/p1m5rq0gkuwd

fire fighting course - lecture 3 

https://www.file-upload.com/mu2gz0swgcjb

fire fighting course- lecture 4

https://www.file-upload.com/gazq5sc850oz

fire fighting course - lecture 5

[url]https://www.file-upload.com/k2ppiqkv3cqr

:56::56::56::56:[/URL]
*
​


----------

